# Encender monitor sin pc



## moiskey2 (Nov 15, 2011)

hola saludos . les pedire una ayuda
nesesito ensender un monitor para transformarlo como tv tengo un equipo (decodificador) con salida de componetes . pero obiamente apesar de incresar los colores me sale sin señal . se les agradeseria si me ayudaran


----------



## masaru (Nov 16, 2011)

hola , tarea complicada la tuya , en la ficha dv15 tenes R-G-B ; sinc V y sinc. H separado. Los antiguos monitores monocromáticos funcionaban con una frecuencia H de 15725 hz. Los monitores VGA arrancan de 31.5 KHz y pueden llegar facilmente a 93.0 KHz. Otra diferencia es que el barrido no es entrelazado sino progresivo.
La señal de Video componente es Y ; B-y ; R-Y que no tiene nada que ver con R-G-B.
Lo que podes hacer es utilizar un sinto digital de los que se agregan a la compu para poder ver TV. que ya tiene el mismo protocolo.
Slds.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 16, 2011)

Además de todo eso...no hay un par de conectores que deben puentearse al conectarse y encenderse la pc?

porque el monitor va reaccionando...según las funciones de la pc...si se deja de usar la pc...el monitor entra en descanso..etc..etc


----------



## retrofit (Nov 21, 2011)

No sé que sistema de TV se emplea en Chile, pero, en España  se emplea-ba* PAL B,G.
En las tiendas de informática venden convertidores PAL-VGA, esto permite conectar una fuente de Video a un Monitor de PC.
Si tu monitor es CGA  es posible conectarle una señal de Video, pero sería necesario separar los Sincronismos V/H y lo verías en monocromo 

* El 1 de abril de 2010 se produjo en España el "Apagón Analógico y se pasó a emitir en TDT =(Televisión Digital Terrestre)

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Si tu monitor es CGA  . . .


 
Guardo *como reliquia* mi primera placa CGA  , mide como 40 cm por 15 cm y tiene bus XT de 8 Bit  , con salida de video compusto . . . obvio 

Algo así :









Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 21, 2011)

No quiero entran en polémica ni en discusión, pero hay un circuito para que el monitor funciones como televisor saben de donde saco la idea que yo la vi. De un DVD con salida VGA que tenia un decodificador y que después se vendía separado desde el Paraguay, pero es dato muy viejo, les puedo asegurar que algo leí de esto. Lastima que uno no guarda mucho registro


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 21, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Guardo *como reliquia* mi primera placa CGA  , mide como 40 cm por 15 cm y tiene bus XT de 8 Bit  , con salida de video compusto . . . obvio
> 
> Algo así :
> 
> ...



DOSMETROS decirme si no se parece a la placa de video Hércules de una Mac de las primeras 

Saludos cordiales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2011)

Si , las primeras Hércules eran enoooooormes , después para IBM las hicieron bien pequeñitas y con un puerto serie , creo que era 


El fin de semana en plan de limpieza acabo de tirar una Mac equivalente a una 486 , solo se salvó el monitor . . .  por cachivachero


----------



## faustostar (Nov 21, 2011)

mira a ver esta pagina


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2011)

Convengams que un viejo monitor CGA es lo que más se parece a un TV sin la etapa de video la cual puede anexarse de manera muy sencila, pero claro hay que tener paciencia y el conocimiento de como funciona un TV y monitor para poder hacerlo.

En la epoca que hacia máquinas de video juegos, utilzabamos un chasis de monitor color, con unos TRC RCA que eran una joyita, y recuerdo que tenia un nintendo, y adapte la salida de este a dicho monitor y funcionaba joya!!!!

Esos monitores que eran comandados por una enorme placa con micros de la linea 68000 de Motorola, una cantidad grande de PAL's y GAL's más una buena dosis de CI de lógica digital, la salida de estos era compatible con CGA precisamente........



Cuando se tiraban a la basura los monitores CGA pensando que no servian, otros los recuperaban para utilzarlos en otras aplicaciones muy suntuosas  ahorrandose no poco dinero........ más del 50% del valor del gabinete sin la placa de juego.....


----------

